# This Is Not An Isolated Statement..! ALL OF YOU COMPLICIT TO THE CHINA HOAX BEWARE !!!!



## nononono (Aug 18, 2020)

*YOU CAN CHOOSE TO NOT WATCH THE VIDEO, BUT DON'T 
SAY I DIDN'T WARN YOU.....!!!!!*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295417128594444288


*This Is What I warned you Liberals about......*
*This is NOT going to go away.....!*
*It's spreading faster than you can respond !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2020)

*Be aware of your surroundings...!!*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 29, 2020)

nononono said:


> *This Is What I warned you Liberals about......*
> *This is NOT going to go away.....!*
> *It's spreading faster than you can respond !!!!!*


China has been working very hard to contain the Coronavirus. The United States greatly appreciates their efforts and transparency. It will all work out well. In particular, on behalf of the American People, I want to thank President Xi!

Keep America Great









						Trump's Promises Made, Promises Broken
					

President Donald J. Trump's failures: Trump isn’t looking for a second term - he’s looking for a do-over. Here’s how Trump’s record stacks up against the promises he made to the American people four years ago.




					www.keepamericagreat.com


----------



## notintheface (Aug 30, 2020)

Of course you would quote a QAnon twitter account. Of course. So, so hilarious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Of course you would quote a QAnon twitter account. Of course. So, so hilarious.


The R party now the T party is now becoming the Q party. They live in a world comprised of "alternative facts", alternative science, an alternative reality.


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> China has been working very hard to contain the Coronavirus. The United States greatly appreciates their efforts and transparency. It will all work out well. In particular, on behalf of the American People, I want to thank President Xi!
> 
> Keep America Great
> 
> ...


* News...........?*


----------



## notintheface (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

notintheface said:


>









*I " HOPE " You like getting your ass kicked on the internet.....


Once again Snotrunningdownyourface is projecting his past*
*and why he sleeps with his Obama phone from the " Golden Child "
snuggled right next to his Obama hat that smells like a Chicago Bath House....

Who's Cult sang the below ditty's .........Hmmmmm.*
*And there is a lot of them...*


























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW9b0xr06qA

*And the Hats...those Hats....





























*


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

*Snotrunningdownyourface......poor poor Snotnbloodrunningdownhisface....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I " HOPE " You like getting your ass kicked on the internet.....
> 
> 
> Once again Snotrunningdownyourface is projecting his past*
> ...


Jealous much? Like trump you are green with envy.


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Jealous much? Like trump you are green with envy.


*Jealousy/Envy is not in my nature unlike you and your minion...*
*
I have earned my right to criticize ......and you make it so 
easy with the " Company " you support/keep...! 

Just so you are aware of what your doing.....
You are plagiarizing my past " Thought Patterns " that I have used to
make you aware of your disturbing behavior as a Democrat/Criminal....

Apple doesn't fall far from the tree...you must be related by DNA somewhere*
*in the past to Joe Biden. Kinda sad that you are that dumb. *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2020)

trump lied, people died.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cuomo lied, people died.


*There's the TRUTH...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *There's the TRUTH...!*


Keep ignoring reality if that's what makes you happy.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep ignoring reality if that's what makes you happy.



*You really live in fantasy land....*
*
Cuomo is a thug that needs to be squashed like a bug.....

Cuomo cried like a bitch til he got what he wanted early on, now the
con is up and he is exposed as the selfish shit bag he really is.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You really live in fantasy land....*
> 
> *Cuomo is a thug that needs to be squashed like a bug.....
> 
> ...


You typed in Cuomo where it should have read trump.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You typed in Cuomo where it should have read trump.


*I don't make those mistakes....you do/have....*


----------

